
Snowden explains tracking of mobile phones using a plane - aws_ls
https://twitter.com/Snowden/status/653244345991172096
======
greenyoda
Snowden isn't explaining anything here, he's just posting a link on Twitter.
HN guidelines ask you to "please submit the original source".

The original source is:

 _Dirtbox - Devices on Planes Used by Government to Target Cellphones_ (2014)

[http://www.securitycurrent.com/en/writers/mark-
rasch/dirtbox...](http://www.securitycurrent.com/en/writers/mark-
rasch/dirtbox-devices-used-to-target-cellphones)

~~~
aws_ls
The article is definitely more detailed. But, I didn't see that picture in the
article, and found the illustration quite expressive.

~~~
greenyoda
It's OK to add the additional link as a comment after you post the article.

